# Schwerkraftfilter



## I.koi (5. März 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Frage, muss der Schwerkraftfilter auf das gleiche Niveau wie das Teichwasser??

Also ich habe vor meinen Filter, hier im Bild:


in Schwerkraft zu Betreiben. Nun ist meine Frage, muss der Wasserspiegel indentisch mit dem des filters sein oder muss der Filter etwas tiefer gesetzt werden damit ein gefälle entsteht.

Bitte kurz um Hilfe


----------



## RKurzhals (5. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Illerkoi,
was passiert wohl, wenn der Filter tiefer liegt, und die Pumpe mal ohne Strom oder defekt ist ?


----------



## newbee (5. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Stepham

Wasserstand im Teich wie im Filter gleich.


----------



## I.koi (5. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Danke, ok. Mir ging es darum weil ich eben die Trennwände im Filter sehe, und da soll ja zum teil Wasser drüber. Also müsste dort ja der wasserstan etwas höher sein.
Es werden 2 Pumpen in den Filter verbaut, eine mit 15000 Liter pro Stunde und eine mit 8000 Liter pro Stunde. Ich schalte Sie mit einem Stromwächter den ich noch habe.
Steigt eine Pumpe aus übernimmt sofort die andere die Aufgabe, wie ein Master / Slave Verfahren eben.

Bringt es was wenn ich die Trennwände ca. 1 Cm unterhalb der Wasserlinie setzte??
So wird der Filter durchspüllt wenn die Pumpe angeht, jedoch kann er nicht Überlaufen


----------



## Zermalmer (6. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Stephan (hoffe, hab in der kürze den richtigen Namen identifiziert  ),
an sich funktioniert es, wie die anderen es beschrieben haben und wie Du es interpretiert hast.

Nur musst Du bei so wenig tolleranz (2-3cm?) auch ein gewisses Maß an Sicherheit einbauen (wie z.B. Deine Master/Slave Pumpe)

Denke immer dran... der Teich ist mitunter ideal voll und dann kommt es... das Sommergewitter, der ausgiebige Regenschauer... und dann? 

Du solltest bei der Verbindung Teich zu Filter noch irgendwo einen 'geplanten' Überlauf (hab grad keinen Vorschlag für einen Platz  ) berücksichtigen, damit Dir das Wasser nicht 'irgendwo' rausläuft, sondern da, wo Du es willst bzw. der Garten es verkraftet.

Ich habe zwar nur 2x Überläufe (einer im Filtergraben und einer im Teich, die aber gemeinsam direkt neben der Teichmauer enden), aber selbst wenn die Versagen, dann hab ich immernoch knapp 3-5cm, bevor eine der Regentonnen in der Filterkammer überläuft.

Und wo ich grade so schreibe...  Überlauf für Regentonnen in die noch zu bauende "Kammer" der Bodenabläufe, um das dann irgendwo in den Garten zu verteilen...
Was einem so einfällt, wenn man Beiträge beantwortet?! 
Da sag ich einfach mal Danke für diesen Denkanstoss 
Auf nen Schwimmerschalter mehr kommt es da glaub ich auch nicht mehr an  

Nachtrag:der Filter sieht mir schon sehr danach aus, das er pimär für schwerkraft konzipiert ist, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind die Trennwände tauschbar...
ggf. mal beim Hersteller nachgucken oder nachfragen, ob er sich für kleines Geld und einfachen mitteln umrüsten lässt.
Solche Reihenfilter sind meist eigentlich für beides konzipiert, wofür die angedeuteten Einsteckwände sprechen.


----------



## I.koi (6. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo

Habe gerade einen schweren Fehler des Herstellers bemerkt. Und zwar har dieser vergessen eine Trennwand noch einzubauen.
Ich habe mir heute morgen nun mal gedacht, komm Stephan teste mal mit einem Gartenschlauch den Filter. Zum Glück muss man sagen.

In der letzten Kammer wird das Wasser von Oben in die Filterkammer gefüllt. Unten in der Kammer ist aber Filtermedium. Das Heißt das Wasser umgeht diesen Bereich, was mich natürlich ankotzt, weil ich dieses Filtermedium benötige.

Gut ich helf mir ab in dem ich einfach das Gitter worauf das Filtermedium liegt um ca. 2-3 cm kürze, dann werde ich ein Plexiglas 8mm Stark einkleben, so dass das Wasser erst nach Unten muss, dann durch das Miltermedium und zum Schluss erst in den Auslauf kommt.

Aber schon ne krase Sache, ich sage nur " Wenn der Schwabe ned Testet, dann kauft er es nicht" , zu meinem Glück , ich habe den Filter bekommen, Nun spasshalber weiß ich auch warum 

Hier an den Bildern könnt Ihr es schön sehen. Eine Frage habe ich noch. Die Filtermatten mit den Zwischenräumen, gehören die wirklich so in den Filter??? Weil der Dreck ja dann nicht gefiltert wird sondern in den Zwischenräumen am Filtermatterial vorbei fließt. Oder täusch ich mich da jetzt????


----------



## Zermalmer (6. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo Stephan,
ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass der Hersteller eines Reihenfilters so einen Konstruktionsfehler eingebaut hat.

Das 'riecht' mir eigentlich eher danach, dass es ein Schwerkraftfilter ist, und dass man ihn passend bestücken muss.

Hast Du evt. Hersteller und Modellbezeichnung?
Vielleicht kann man dann besser ergründen, wieso in der letzten Kammer das Filtermaterial ggf. unzureichend durchflossen wird bzw. ob da überhaupt das richtige Filtermedium drin ist 

In welcher weise werden denn aktuell die Kammern durchflossen? und welche Filtermedien hast Du denn drin?
Wenn Du den Hersteller/Modell nicht ermitteln kannst ggf ne kleine Skizze hochladen, wie denn momentan Bestückt ist und wo das Wasser lang fliest.

Was liegt eigentlich unter dem Mittleren Gitter im Filter? Welches Medium hast Du dort?

Nachtrag:mich beschleicht einfach das Gefühl, dass der Filter einfach falsch bestückt ist... und ja, es könnte auch eine Trennwand fehlen, aber dafür kenn ich mich einfach zu wenig mit den Dingern aus.

In der bestückten weise sieht er mir wirklcih so aus, als hätte jemand ihn für gepumpt benutzt... Wasser läuft in die bürsten... dann durch den mittleren Bereich und dann in die Kamm-Matten.
Und wenn die Pumpleistung (sprich Wasserzufluss) gering genug ist, dann werden die Matten auch (zwar mehr schlecht als recht) einigermaßen durchströmt, bevor das Wasser am Ende wieder raus läuft.


----------



## Joerg (6. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Die letzte Kammer sollte die Pumpenkammer sein. Da ist normalerweise gar nichts drin.


----------



## I.koi (6. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Also das Wasser fließt durch die Bürsten nach Unten, geht dann in die zweite Kammer ( wo man gerade das Gitter sieht) in dieser Kammer liegen meine Biobälle normalerweise, dann ströhmt es über die kleine "Mauer" in die ersten zwei Lagen der Filtermatten, dort unten durch in die nächste Kammer mit den weietren Filtermatten und von dort dann in die letzte Kammer aber oben herum.

Ich möchte aber dort auch nochmals ne feinere Filtermatte hinein haben für die feinen Schwebstoffe


----------



## Zermalmer (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*



Illerkoi schrieb:


> dann ströhmt es über die kleine "Mauer" in die ersten zwei Lagen der Filtermatten, dort unten durch in die nächste Kammer mit den weietren Filtermatten und von dort dann in die letzte Kammer aber oben herum.


Da ergibt sich dann die Frage, ob der Erfinder sich das SO mit den bisherigen Matten vorgestellt hat.
Die Kamm-Matten haben da natürlich wenig Sinn, da das Wasser primär vorbei strömt, wie Du richtig erkannt hast.
Es wird zwar Ansiedlungsfläche geboten, aber eher suboptimal, da die Matten innen wesentlich weniger durchströmt werden.
Das muss nicht unbedingt schlecht sein...wenn das denn wirklich so gewollt ist (keine Ahnung was in der Anleitung steht)
Ich würde die Matten mit den Zahnungen in eine Richtung plazieren...
Also den Kamm in Richtung Bioballs auf der rechten Seite und den Kamm auf der linken Seite ebenfalls.
Damit dürfte die Eindringtiefe in den Schaumstoff einigermaßen optimal sein.

Als Extrem-Maßnahme ginge noch die Matten horizontal ein zu legen...
Die Frage wäre dann aber:Wie hoch bzw. klein wird da der Wartungsintervall?!


----------



## I.koi (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Also ich habe jetzt mal im Internet geschaut, das  hier ist er:

http://www.hanako-koi.de/Aquaforte-Specialist-Mehrkammerfilter-Komplett-Set-bis-34000-Liter-Teichvolumen.html

Ok ich habe jedoch ne 75 watt UV C mir gekauft, 40 Watt bei 20.000 Liter scheinten mir zu Schwach zu sein.

Die 75 Watt brennen alles weg. Ich sage nur " Tim der Herimwerkerkönig - Mehr Power rrrrr rrrr rrrr " 

Da ich ja nen Vorfilter habe, geht natürlich die Literzahl nach oben und meine Kois ausser zwei sind zw. 20 und 25cm erst. Also reicht er am anfang. Die Filterkammer wo er mal drin stehen wird, wird ech so groß das Problemlos ein großer rein passt, Ich mauere 3 Meter Länge auf 1,50 meter Breite und 1,40 m Tiefe, da passt alles rein


----------



## Zermalmer (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Hallo,

Auf der Herstellerseite steht, dass Du den Filter gepumpt und in Schwerkraft benutzen kannst
Specialist-Mehrkammerfilter

Allerdings gibt's leider keine Anleitung zum download.

Könntest Du ja mal per Mail anfragen, damit Du alle Informationen zum Filter hast.

Im übrigen hat Aqua-Forte auch noch schön bebildert, wie das mit den Filtern so ist *click*


----------



## I.koi (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Ja ich will die Variante 2 Machen, mit6 ner 8000 Liter Pumpe


----------



## Joerg (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Im letzten Teil sind keine Materialien vorgesehen. Dort steht normalerweilse die Fitlterpumpe.
Falls du die danach in einem extra Pumpenschacht hast, kannst du in den letzten Teil Schaumstoffmatten zuschneiden und einsetzen. Zwischen die Matten am besten noch einen Abstandshalter.
Das Wasser sucht sich schon einen Weg, der auch unter an den Matten vorbeiführt.


----------



## I.koi (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Habe gerade gesehn das der Sifi den ich hab Schrott ist, mist. Gehäuseriss quer durch, nun steht die Garage unter Wasser.

Muss mir nun überlegen wie ich es mache, Tonne vor den Filter und so eine Art Sifi mit nem Fliegennetz oder wie auch immer. Die Pumpe müsste allerdings dann in den Filter, Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Ich könnt gerade 

Würde die Pumpe im Filter ab und zu leer laufen?? Wäre ja schlecht weil danach das UV-c Gerät kommt


----------



## Joerg (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Dann lass die SIFI weg und gehe ganz auf Schwerkraft.
In der ersten Kammer sind doch Bürsten, die halten schon gut was auf.

Die Pumpe läuft nicht trocken, solange genug Wasser nachströmt.


----------



## I.koi (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Ja da ist der Satz solaneg genügend Wasser nach läuft, lol

Ich weiß nicht ob mir die 8000er zu viel weg zieht


----------



## Joerg (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

An dem Filter sind 110mm Ein/Ausgang dran. Da sollten dann problemlos 15m³ durchgehen.
Wenn an deiner 8000er noch eine UVC dranhängt kommen sicher nur 5-6m³ durch.


----------



## I.koi (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Oder ich nimm meine 15m³ Pumpe... Da freuen sich meine Nachbarn wieder wenn sie Röhrt wenn Luft rein kommt. Hatte die letztes Jahr an meinem Wasserfall. Fallhöhe 1 Meter. Der schaltete punkt 22 Uhr ab. Und kannst dir vorstellen was passierte. Es war ungelogen 21.55 Uhr und die Alte stand vor der Tür. Die machte einen Aufstand, war mir aber egal. Draussen waren es 31 Grad und im Teich 26 Grad, musste den Wasserfall zusätzlich laufen lassen sonst wären meine Kois gekocht worden oder viel mehr erstickt.
Ich hoffe ja das dieses Jahr ein Krötenpärchen zu uns findet, Ihr Schlafzimmer ist direkt am Zaun zum Teich....lol

Quack Quack


----------



## Joerg (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Hast du denn alles in Schwerkraft mit BA gebaut, so wie Variante 2  ?
Skimmer und BA laufen dann mit welchem Durchmesser erst mal wohin? In eine Sammelkammer, wo der SIFI hin sollte.


----------



## I.koi (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Ba ist ein 110er, Skimmer bereite ich mal vor, der kommt dann rein wenn die Fischis kommen. Skimmer und BA jeweils 110er KG Rohr, dann zwei Schieber 110er und dann laufen Sie in ein 110er zusammen und ab in den Filter


----------



## Joerg (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Dann lass den Filter auch komplett in Schwerkraft laufen.
Die erste Kammer mit den Bürsten kannst du mit einer SIPA aufrüsten.
Übergangsweise tut es auch ein Damenstrumpf im Einlauf. Der Filtert gut, muss aber alle 2 Tage gereinigt oder gewechselt werden.
Die Bestückung sollte so erst mal reichen, in der letzten dann noch mal eine Matte, muss aber nicht sein.
Falls der Besatz mal größer wird, könntest du in die 2. Kammer dann noch bewegtes __ Hel-X reinmachen.

Probier mal beide Pumpen aus, ich denke das Ergebnis wird sichtbar auf die größere hindeuten.
Die kleinere an den Wasserfall, dann plätschert der auch nicht so und kein Nachbar meckert.


----------



## I.koi (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Hilf mir mal, SIPA?????


Ok hab es gefunden


----------



## Joerg (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Deine Filterkammer ist ja recht groß. 
Vor den Filter würde sich auch ein Vortex ganz gut machen. Der sollte dann mindestens 500Liter aber eher mehr haben.
Eine große Regentonne könnte aus Kostengründen gehen. Aber ein kleiner BA darin ist auf jeden Fall notwendig.
Auch darin lässt sich ein Nylon Vorfilter gut betreiben. Dann hättest du eine Kammer mehr frei.


----------



## Joerg (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Eine SIPA hat den Vorteil, dass diese mit den Spülarmen von innen automatisch gereinigt wird.
Ein Ablassen des Drecks im Vorfilter fällt aber immer noch an.


----------



## I.koi (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Das täuscht der Filter hat die Gesamtmasse von 1,58 Länge auf 60 auf 60


----------



## Joerg (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*



Illerkoi schrieb:


> Ich mauere 3 Meter Länge auf 1,50 meter Breite und 1,40 m Tiefe, da passt alles rein


Ich dachte du wolltest was ordentliches mauern.
Da wäre noch Platz für einen Vorfilter. 

Rein biologisch kommt der sicher mit deinem Erstbesatz zurecht. Die Frage ist meist wie hoch ist der Wartungsaufwand.
Filterbürsten jeden 2. Tag zu reinigen ist nicht so schön. Mal den Zugschieber zu und den Vortex ablassen deutlich weniger Aufwand. Nylonvorfilter sind auch alle 2 Tage zu wechseln.

Solange man immer vor Ort ist und einem das nichts ausmacht, ist das kein Problem.


----------



## I.koi (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Ja da hast recht, hmmm sifi selbst bauen?? fliegennetz oder ist das zu grob

Ja die kammer wird so gross werden


----------



## Joerg (8. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass SIFI in einem Schwerkraftsystem nichts zu suchen hat. 
Damit wäre es dann ein "Halbschwerkraftsystem". Wer auch immer sich den Namen ausgedacht hat. 

Es gibt ja dafür die SIPA. Meine habe ich ungenutzt vor ein paar Wochen verkauft.
Für die SIFI braucht es Förderhöhe, damit das Wasser dann an einem Sieb herunterfließt. Danach muss es in den Filter *gepumpt *werden. 
Die haben in der Regel 300my. Alles was größer ist wird nicht abgeschieden.

Besser kann es sein, dem Wasser viel Raum zu geben, damit sich die Schwebstoffe gut absetzen können.
Das kann auch eine große Absetzkammer sein. Ein Vortex kann das auf kleinerem Raum.
Ein TF ist nichts anderes als eine Weiterentwicklung von einer SIPA. 
Die Schwebstoffe bleiben an einem feinen Sieb in dem Zylinder hängen und werden dann mit Düsen direkt aus dem Wasser geholt.
Bei einem VF wird das Vlies (Sieb) automatisch weiterbefördert, wenn es verschmutzt ist.

Mach vor den Filter eine 500 Liter Tonne. In den Zufluss vom Teich erst mal eine Strumpfhose. 
Das so gereinigte Wasser kann problemlos vom Filter biologisch gereinigt werden.
Sind die Ansprüche an den Komfort gestiegen, kannst du einen TF oder VF anstelle der ersten Tonne einbauen.

Wie schon beschrieben ist die Umwälzrate auch ein Faktor. Je schneller die feinen Partikel rauskommen, desto klarer das Wasser.
Eigentlich ist es nicht so schwer, das Wasser gut zu filtern.


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Ne 200 Liter Mülltonne die als regenfass dient hätte ich da stehen, oder is es ne 160er??

Würde ja auch reichen für den Strumpf


----------



## Joerg (8. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Nimm lieber etwas größer und die runden. 
Die Teile dehnen sich extrem und je mehr Platz du hast, desto weniger ist wechseln nötig.

Den Übergang zum Filter musst du entsprechend absichern. Das kann ein gerades Rohr mit sehr grobem Gewebe (Dachrinnendraht) sein. 
Es darf auf keinen Fall passieren, dass der Strumpf den Überlauf zum Filter zusetzt.
Das hat mich auch schon eine Pumpe gekostet.


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Ah ok die Erfahrung machts bekannter Maßen 

Ja dann schauen wir mal woher ich sowas bekomm


----------



## Joerg (8. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Die Tonne in dem Filter ist auch Teichvolumen und das kann eigentlich nicht groß genug sein. :smoki


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Stimmt, so habe ich das ganze noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Moonlight (8. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*



Joerg schrieb:


> Das kann ein gerades Rohr mit sehr grobem Gewebe (Dachrinnendraht) sein.



Ich hatte letztens den Tipp bekommen, dass auch das Außenputzgewebe geht. Ist halt preiswerter als der Dachrinnenschutz. 

Mandy


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter*

Danke, ja ist auch ne gute Idee, ich habe nur ein Problem, ein Fass habe ich mit 400 Liter, nur keine Foliendurchführungen mehr in 110... Könnte heulen


----------

